# Poaching



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so you're going to just delete my thread about the poaching going on at mosquito lake without an explanation to me??


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> so you're going to just delete my thread about the poaching going on at mosquito lake without an explanation to me??


welcome to the ogf world! and they did it before I got to read it. I guess they are tired of poaching threads.
sherman


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

What about eggs? I like mine poached....

Sorry.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

So ez, just post it again. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Specgrade said:


> What about eggs? I like mine poached....
> 
> Sorry.


I know the devil made you do it right? and I like mine over medium.



DiverDux said:


> So ez, just post it again. Inquiring minds want to know!


just hope we get to read it this time. I would contact them as to why it was deleted. it may have been a post someone else posted.
sherman


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

if you mentioned the Amish you'll get wacked ...


----------



## scottrod (May 4, 2017)

I think the title scared them


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> I know the devil made you do it right? and I like mine over medium.


She is a crafty one, she is!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I thought it was a good thing to make people aware of what to watch for out there. I've never heard of double tripping on inland lakes, only one Erie. But now we know.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Specgrade said:


> What about eggs? I like mine poached....
> 
> Sorry.


Mmmmm...eggs benedict...one of my favorites...


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Don’t put them all in the same basket...


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

If it were only limited to mosquito lake - unfortunately, It's not


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanna see.. I wanna see..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol the one that started in the marketplace?


ezbite said:


> so you're going to just delete my thread about the poaching going on at mosquito lake without an explanation to me??


I seen your post ez,i appreciated it!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol the one that started in the marketplace


It probably did. When I log in to ogf, my phone goes to the market place. I was Pissed and not paying much attention to what forum I was in. Doesn't Change the fact of what I saw.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

ezbite, I read your post early this morning before it got deleted. I'll say this...you were there. You saw what happened. You asked the questions to the young fellow. You have a good idea of what was going on or going to happen. But from a readers point of view (mine) and what I interpreted from your story I can't say he was poaching. Not based on your quick details. Maybe he was going back out for some crappie or bass? Just sayin. Oh and poachers are scum. You did the right thing by making the call to start any level of investigation on the states part.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

ezbite said:


> so you're going to just delete my thread about the poaching going on at mosquito lake without an explanation to me??


Glad you reposted ez. Picked up enough in thread to get the jist. Will definitely keep an eye out. Shame your thread got pulled. Could've been informative, but I've seen ogf shut a few threads down that I didn't see a glaring red flag imo. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

baitguy said:


> if you mentioned the Amish you'll get wacked ...


True! Or, as my BIL refers to them, "the blue scourge!" 



ezbite said:


> It probably did. When I log in to ogf, my phone goes to the market place. I was Pissed and not paying much attention to what forum I was in. Doesn't Change the fact of what I saw.


They could just as easily moved it here in the first place! Valid complaints need to be aired and heard!


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I wish someone would explain why some people get a free pass


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

just like high school , doesnt seem how old we get people always act like its high school again......how does that go please mr hunter dont throw me in the brier patch hahahahah


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

mike hunt said:


> I wish someone would explain why some people get a free pass


Sponsor???


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

My son & I experienced a fellow stringing up a short bass at Mosquito on Saturday. We would have called him out except he's there with his two kids. It was difficult for my son since he's going to Hocking for Wildlife Law Enforcement! Probably should have called ODNR


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Buzzking said:


> My son & I experienced a fellow stringing up a short bass at Mosquito on Saturday. We would have called him out except he's there with his two kids. It was difficult for my son since he's going to Hocking for Wildlife Law Enforcement! Probably should have called ODNR


Those kids need to know right from wrong somehow...otherwise they're likely do the same thing in the future.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

ezbite said:


> so you're going to just delete my thread about the poaching going on at mosquito lake without an explanation to me??


There is a correct way, One could casually mention that looks smaller than the size limit or Maybe he didn't know the rules ( idiot) call ODNR and report it at 1-800-POACHER (1-800-762-2437).


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

There are two things in the outdoor world I despise and that's a poacher/thief and people who litter in nature. As far as calling on the dad with small fish, I would have called. I don't bring things up to people about breaking the law because you never know who will go off on you for correcting them. However, I gave up long ago contacting the GW or poaching hotline because nothing is ever done. I watched the GW drive by one time while guys started pushing a pheasant field early and had 5-6 shells in their gun. I told them it was too early to push and we got there first, so why you pushing in front of us and an argument ensued. I called the GW because I watched him drive by 3 times and he proceeded to tell us that he was doing his job and if we didn't like it buy pheasants and release in my back yard and kill them because its pretty much the same thing.

On another trip I watched a Cleveland Metro Parks Ranger ticket a young man maybe 17-20yo with obvious new gear (newbie) who said he left his license in his car. The ranger gave the kid a ticket when he could have just had the kid get his license from his car. I am pro LE and enforcing wildlife laws but some people just need educated. I know a single mother who took her kids fishing for hers and their first time and decided she wanted to try and keep and cook fish for them. She asked me how to cook them and I asked if she checked the size limit before keeping it and she said she wasn't aware there was a size limit. Apparently Drug mart didn't hand her a regs book when she purchased her very first fishing license.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Lil' Rob said:


> Those kids need to know right from wrong somehow...otherwise they're likely do the same thing in the future.


I agree, but without a badge and gun somehow you can't convince the old man. My son knows and he'll help others know because he loves this sport. Picking my battles as I see fit. I had someone to be responsible for in my boat.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Buzzking said:


> I agree, but without a badge and gun somehow you can't convince the old man. My son knows and he'll help others know because he loves this sport. Picking my battles as I see fit. I had someone to be responsible for in my boat.


Understand, not faulting you. Gotta look out for the safety of yourself and those with you first. Too many questionable people out there.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I love calling people out on stuff as long as I'm on my buddies boat!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

John Garwood said:


> There is a correct way, One could casually mention that looks smaller than the size limit or Maybe he didn't know the rules ( idiot) call ODNR and report it at 1-800-POACHER (1-800-762-2437).


I did call and was told that that get a lot of complaints about that area and she would "pass it on"


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Speaking of removing posts, I posted in the NEO forum about a motor cover I found and picked up off I-77, hoping I'd find a grateful and rightful owner. The post was removed. Yet the guy who lost his plate as Les's at berlin only got his post moved to the lounge. I ran a fairly large forum before and understand keeping order, but at least enforce things uniformly... I inquired, and received no reply. and also... just to stay on topic, poachers are bad.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

scioto_alex said:


> There was a news story a few years ago out of Wisconsin, or maybe Minnesota.
> 
> Native Americans were fishing using methods that white's can't use, I forget if it was nets or spears. It was specifically allowed under the treaty that is still valid.
> 
> ...


Just so you know.. it's my country too, I actually wore a uniform for her.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah I was born and raised here so I consider myself a resident citizen, but both of my parents grew up in Europe so our family is fresh off the boat.

Heh, and my spouse Linda is half Blackfoot and half Creek. She has stories about her parents loading up the camper and going up into the California mountains to camp and fish. I wish I could snap my fingers and make her father appear here because I'm sure he could tell us a lot about fishing as it was decades ago with old equipment and old locations.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Just so you know.. it's my country too, I actually wore a uniform for her.


...Thank You for that EZ.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Just so you know.. it's my country too, I actually wore a uniform for her.


Thank you for that EZ. Spent 37 years in DoD myself.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> There was a news story a few years ago out of Wisconsin, or maybe Minnesota.
> 
> Native Americans were fishing using methods that white's can't use, I forget if it was nets or spears. It was specifically allowed under the treaty that is still valid.
> 
> ...


It was pitch forks


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Just so you know.. it's my country too, I actually wore a uniform for her.


I did too.....hope you weren't navy....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

And what may I ask is wrong with being Navy?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

mike hunt said:


> I wish someone would explain why some people get a free pass


Mike Hunt...… Poor guy must have never had any lunch money!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> It doesn't do any good to call the law on the group who cannot be named. They get a pass from the fish cops for some reason. Especially Hocking county. I can't imagine their political clout can be that heavy. Must be something else...


For a couple of years "they" were getting busted left and right at Pymy! It was well known that "they" consistently keep under size and over limit. Then "they" started making noises about starting a lawsuit saying that "they" were being persecuted for their religious beliefs! Apparently, "their" religious beliefs include raping the resource and everybody else can go to Hell! 



scioto_alex said:


> There was a news story a few years ago out of Wisconsin, or maybe Minnesota.
> 
> Native Americans were fishing using methods that white's can't use, I forget if it was nets or spears. It was specifically allowed under the treaty that is still valid.
> 
> ...


I know that native Americans can use weirs in Alaska for the salmon runs. It's their traditional method and cannot be abrogated due to treaty.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Sa


buckeyebowman said:


> For a couple of years "they" were getting busted left and right at Pymy! It was well known that "they" consistently keep under size and over limit. Then "they" started making noises about starting a lawsuit saying that "they" were being persecuted for their religious beliefs! Apparently, "their" religious beliefs include raping the resource and everybody else can go to Hell!
> 
> 
> 
> I know that native Americans can use weirs in Alaska for the salmon runs. It's their traditional method and cannot be abrogated due to treaty.


same on many Canadian lakes. They take everything with gill nets then throw the "junk" fish out keeping as many as they want any size. Disgraceful!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

In fact, every once in a while they find a ghost net, that is a gill net that is floating unmarked, usually lost, filled with dead fish.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> There was a news story a few years ago out of Wisconsin, or maybe Minnesota.
> 
> Native Americans were fishing using methods that white's can't use, I forget if it was nets or spears. It was specifically allowed under the treaty that is still valid.


Northern Wisconsin. They spear musky & walleye during the spawn & then musky through the ice all winter. Allowed by treaty & a smokin’, hot-button issue every year.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I did too.....hope you weren't navy....





Specwar said:


> And what may I ask is wrong with being Navy?


Ahem, yea, what Specwar said.
Also, I see two sides in the THEY subject


cincinnati said:


> Northern Wisconsin. They spear musky & walleye during the spawn & then musky through the ice all winter. Allowed by treaty & a smokin’, hot-button issue every year.


Although, EVERYONE should be concerned about the long term viability of our resources.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I did too.....hope you weren't navy....


... Go NAVY!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> ... Go NAVY!


I knew it


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Curious if this happened at 88 boat ramp. Launched this evening and DNR vehicle was on causeway and DNR boat was at state ramp and checking guys coming in.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Specwar said:


> And what may I ask is wrong with being Navy?


The bunks are to close for 1 thing


----------

